# Depressed Keyhole Cichlid



## Edson (Dec 14, 2012)

I noticed yesterday that one of my keyhole Cichlids was lethargic and sitting alot near some bog wood. It was quite darkly coloured and had turned red near the base of its pectoral fin. As a precaution I set up a quarantine tank (only a small Fluval edge I am afraid) and have moved it into this new home. What a job getting it from one tank to another - i hid in some wood, and then I accidently almost suffocated it when I took the wood out and didn't notice it in one of the crevices. It seems happy enought in the new tank, and actually has lightened in colour somewhat, although is still a little sluggish. I am new to Keyholes and cichlids so I wanted to see if anyone had any advice on what to keep an eye out for.

1. Size of tank? 55gal

2. Water parameters
a. Ammonia? nil
b. Nitrite? nil
c. Nitrate? nil
d. pH, KH and GH? mid - Ph is usually around 7.4-7.6
e. Test kit? Nutrafin

3. Temperature? 24C

4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? Fresh

5. How long the aquarium has been set up? 5 months

6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them?

Well established community tank including: 1 brist pleco; 6 rummy nose tetra; 6 rosy tetra; 6 black neon tetra; two guppies; and 2 keyhole cichlids. The bristlenose is still only about 2.5 inches and the tetras and guppies are full grown. The cichlids are about 1.75 inches and have been in the tank about 3 months.

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)? Yes see above.

8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants? both
b. Sand, gravel, barebottom? gravel
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors? 2 pieces mopani wood - 1 sand castle and pink gems (for the daughter)

9. a. Filtration? Fluval canister
b. Heater? fluval - working good

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used? Usually 12-12, but it varies on when I walk in the door sometimes - buying a timer is on my list of things.
b. Any sunlight exposure? How long? It's winter here - which means not much. Wish I had more, as my plants suffer a bit

11. a. Water change schedule? Probably not often enough - once a month, or every two weeks if life slows down long enough.
b. Volume of water changed? 10gal
c. Well water, tap water, RO water? tap
d. Water conditioner used? yes
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed? whenever I change water - there isn't much muck in it to be honest.

12. Foods?
How often are they fed? flakes - once or twice a day

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms? strong colouration, red colouration under pectoral fins.
b. Appearance of poop? haven't seen any come out yet, it did eat a little last night.
c. Appearance of gills? normal

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? yes
b. What meds were used? Melafix - I figure it never hurts and the fish seem to like it.

15. Insert photos of fish in question and full tank shot if necessary.Nothing I think you would see yet.

Read more: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...orm-read-before-you-post-61135/#ixzz2F3RwQRMO
​


----------



## Edson (Dec 14, 2012)

Update: Now not eating, although plenty of poo in the tank, and using mostly only fins on one side. Checked ammonia (1.2) and Ph 7.6 in the QT (about .2 higher than normal), and did 1/3 water change. Turning temperature up to 26 as well.


----------



## Edson (Dec 14, 2012)

Still alive and a little more active. However, still uses fins mostly on one side. And, isn't eating a thing - tried flakes and a bloodworm. Worth noting is that I now have an enormously fat male guppy in the main tank. No pineconing, at leat not yet - gonna starve him for a day or two. But, the keyhole looks thin not bloated.

Noone has any comments? thoughts? suggestions?


----------



## Edson (Dec 14, 2012)

Also, starting to wonder if my test kit has expired. It was from a used tank I picked up. Maybe that wil solve the mystery - in the meantime more water changes.


----------



## Edson (Dec 14, 2012)

Got the clove oil out today. First time I have tried using it. Worked a treat. Now for the bloated guppy?


----------

